# Upload Multiple Pictures With Gmail



## g4m3rof1337

Is there a way for me to upload a bunch of photos to an email with Gmail? Instead of having 10+ boxes open.




Thanks.


----------



## EGS

I think you can SHIFT or CTRL+ select them..try that?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I don't think I can.. Is there a plugin or a setting?




Thanks.


----------



## Gareth

I have yet to come across a plugin, I use Windows Mail for gmail, then I can upload as many as desired as easy as a shift+click.


----------

